# a4tech keyboard trouble



## TroT (Jul 1, 2011)

Please forgive me for my English.

I have a problem with my new keyboard a4tech.
When I fast pressing buttons - pressing work.
With a slow pressing buttons - pressing not work.


Wireless set: G9300F
http://www.a4tech.com/product.asp?cid=100&scid=173&id=739

Keyboard Model: GR-125

The mouse works fine.
The keyboard in the bios and in windows works well.


```
% uname -a
FreeBSD td.local 9.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 9.0-CURRENT #0 r223705: Fri Jul  1 13:21:42 YEKST 2011     
root@td.local:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/TI  amd64
```


```
% dmesg
ugen6.2: <A4TECH> at usbus6
ukbd1: <A4TECH USB Device, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.02, addr 2> on usbus6
kbd3 at ukbd1
ums1: <A4TECH USB Device, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.02, addr 2> on usbus6
ums1: 16 buttons and [XYZT] coordinates ID=0
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 1, 2011)

Have you tried replacing the keyboard?


----------

